# 2013 Isuzu D-Max Nexus 7 Install



## dna59 (Jul 17, 2013)

So this is my new/current project. The first time around doing something like this was a couple years ago. However that was a computer system as seen here: http://www.mp3car.com/show-off-your-project/146124-2000-chevy-blazer-1st-time-puter.html . This was followed by a failed attempt to install a HP Touchpad into a 2000 Infiniti I30. It was to be Touchpad -> JL Audio CL-RLC -> Metra BOSE amp adapter; however, the audio signal supplied to the OEM BOSE amp was not enough and I abandoned it further. The goal for this install was to have an install that was 100% reversible and left the vehicle unmolested. therefore this install did not require any hacking or cutting anything on the vehicle itself.

*Vehicle*
2013 Isuzu D-Max LS 3.0L TD

*Hardware*
32gb Nexus 7
DIY 90 degree OTG Y-cable
Griffin Powerjolt
Thai Spec Nav Dash Panel
Generic powered USB hub (not powered at the moment)
RTL2832U dongle (currently not installed)
Behringer DAC
Generic 4 channel mini amp (temporary)
Metra harness
Bluetooth OBDII Adapter
Nexus 4 for tethering 4G

*Software*
Timur's USBROM ofcourse!
Poweramp
MX Player
Desktop Visualizer, Image2wallpaper & UCCW for UI
Torque
Dashcommand
SDR App
Tablet Talk
Rotation Locker App

*To come...*
Reverse cam via easycap
Steering wheel controls via JOYCON
Clarion EQ

Onto the pics...

'13 D-Mas LS









DIY OTG Y-cable using a 90 degree OTG cable and a Motorola USB cable









Mounts where made using L brackets made by heating pieces of plexi

































Gettig everything wired









I used the stock cig lighter...popped it out and put some A/C insulation over it so no grounding out









FINISHED...for now








































Now here are some glitches I'm having...maybe you guys can help me...

1. Sometimes when ignition is off and tablet is sleeping couple minutes after music will begin to play from the tablet's speaker. Any idea why?

2. In poweramp everytime I change the track the volume gets reset to 3/4 fo the full range. So for example if I have volume at 1/2 of the full range the minute I change track in poweramp the volume gets reset to 3/4...however the actually loudness of the volume wont begin playing at 3/4 until I lower or raise the volume. Instead of lowering or rasing from the 1/2 it does it from the 3/4 so the volume would then jump from 1/2 to 3/4 and begin either lowering or raising depending on which I'm doing.

3.Can someone please give me a direct link to an easycap adapter that has in the specific needed chip. All I have been able to find are comments on what type is supposed to work but no direct link to any.

THANKS for looking, commenting and helping!


----------



## Hydro (Mar 26, 2013)

Look very good !

Like the way you integrat n7 in your car and love your wallpaper !


----------



## zedd82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Love the look of your UI. Did you make it yourself or find it somewhere?

Not sure if you still need an Easycap or not, but this is the one I bought and it works

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270869428259?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## dgunnell (Oct 8, 2013)

Excellent user interface! What did you use to build that or did you find it somewhere?


----------



## dna59 (Jul 17, 2013)

zedd82 said:


> Love the look of your UI. Did you make it yourself or find it somewhere?
> 
> Not sure if you still need an Easycap or not, but this is the one I bought and it works
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270869428259?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


I made the UI using a combination of things. It is not my original idea but rather a member of mp3car and I just tweaked it to my need. If you would like the resources let me know and I can send it to you like I did for dgunnell.


----------

